# 73565 correct way to code



## Patty Smith (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the correct way to code 73565 in conjunction with other knee xrays??? Please help


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 17, 2009)

What are the other knee x-rays that were performed?


----------



## msncoder (Jun 17, 2009)

Clinical Examples in Radiology (Fall 2006) says-

_*Code 73565 is used for a standing view of both

knees when morphology (form and structure) is examined. This examination is

performed typically on patients with osteoarthritis and for presurgical planning. This

code should be reported when the anteroposterior (AP) standing view is the only view

taken. This code should not be used for studies involving two or three views of each

knee even if one of the views happens to be upright (see codes 73560, Radiological

examination, knee; one or two views; 73562, Radiological examination, knee; three views;

and 73564, Radiological examination, knee; complete four or more views, to report radiological

examination of the knee).*_

Hope that helps you a little!


----------

